# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  Guild Wars 2 Radar Hacks + Bots list

## gameroz

Anyone find any other radar hacks for the game. I have had a membership with this one and it seems to work fine, but i wanted to try some other free ones that can inject on the radar map and not get me banned. This isnt a question more of a post to help people collaborate on other areas.

----------


## daitheflured

I found a good one last night try it out

http://j.gs/1qQO

----------


## Meumenino

Only me whos afraid to click that link?

----------


## haisenberg

> Only me whos afraid to click that link?


yes, only you. its midnight cracked...

----------


## Varacolaci

Naa, virus inside.... hahaha

----------


## nippel

How about Minion ? Comes also with THE highest quality bot and assist tools out there  :Wink:

----------


## famousmmorpg

mmominion is the best. i used it since then and still now.  :Smile:

----------


## IRONJJ

and you have to pay monthly  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AutoScript

> Only me whos afraid to click that link?


lol

I think you should be.

----------

